# Pictures to Critique



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

These are hard to critique, and I just critiqued your video of another horse, but you look much more confident on the lighter colored horse in these pictures than the darker horse. On the darker horse it looks as if you're kind of slumped a little and allowing your legs to slip forward some.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the black horse is a young greenie that you are just teaching the bit?

I can't say anything about barrels, since i know zilch about how to do barrels. you are doing really well with your horses all around.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Eyes up and straighten up! Looking pretty good though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The black mare is a horse I'm just starting, so for my own personal reasons, I put my feet farther ahead, just in case she wants to try something. It makes it easier to sit wonky stuff, I find.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

that makes sense then  I kind of thought that might be the case since you look completely confident on your other horses!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I won't critique because I can't. But you look really happy up there. 8)


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I noticed that in almost all of the photos you're looking down. Look up and where you're going and in turn you'll sit up straighter and look more confident.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

You look good! Love your riding boots :lol:
I think the saddle's slid too far forward in the first couple pics on the dark colored horse.
Love the barrel pics!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Look up, thumb on top, and hands down! Although you are probably trying to help the greenie, your hands do look to far up when you are on Squiggy.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, greenie Foxy needs all the forgiveness I can give her with my fingies. And on Squiggy, i was trying to follow her head and not fight her with my hands in my lap and her head where it is.... As you know, those pics aren't norms for me!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, since your riding western you want to have a relaxed look to you. Maybe it would help if you watch some western pleasure videos to see what the ideal posture would be.
Tips for you:
-Put all your weight in your heels. It looks like your leaning forward a bit, keeping some in your hands. Your hands should be light. 
-Shoulders back
-Eyes up
-Rest on your pelvis
-Stirrups look a little short maybe?
Go look for some "western pleasure" pictures. I have a feeling it will help you since you'll have a better visual for yourself of where we are all getting our ideas from. 
Nice work though!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't want the Western Pleasure look. I'm not training for it at all. 

I like my stirrups short because I do timed events.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Turn your toes in.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I get why you have shorter stirrups because I do timed events as well but I would like to see you sitting back a little. With your legs forward and you leaning forward, if she did decide to bronc up you would defiantly end up getting thrown forward and your legs coming up behind you if that makes sense. Id keep your stirrups the same length and same position but sit back just a bit. I do not by any means want you sitting like your riding western pleasure.

In the 3rd pic it looks like your trying to turn a smaller circle or turn her around. Correct me if im wrong. I wouldnt start bringing your off side rein over her neck. I would just tip her nose in with your inside rein and have her follow her nose. You might catch her with that outside rein and confuse her. I hope that made sense. 

Keep your shoulders back to. How do you expect your horse to keep his shoulders up if yours arnt. I always think about that when I ride. 

I really hate giving critiques but I hope that helped just a little.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Please don't keep weight in your heels.. that IMOP is a terrible idea. Keep it in your seat, as you are doing. Just don't be afraid to look up and really roll those shoulders back.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I found some pics that show my better moments:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Because you are such a good rider, I will see if I can work hard and find something to nitpic on. OK? But, like I said, you are a darn good rider, so this is just gravy for the most part.

In this pic, it looks like you are openning your inside hand and encouraging the horse to think into his turn. Cool. But it looks like along with swiveling your upper body to the inside (to help support that inside move, and open your inside seatbone so he can step leftward) you might be dropping your inside shoulder, so collapsing to the inside. Work on staying upright, even when you swivel your upper body to help in turns. 









In this pic your alignment is very good. There is perhaps more arch in the lower back than is perfect, but you ar right over your hips and feet in a light, balanced seat. your elbow, hand, bit alingment is great. you could add rolling your shoulder back and engageing the core muscles to perfect this picture.










Here, your seat alignment is good. I think you could drop the stirrup one, but I, too, ride with a shorter stirrup than many Western riders. As long as you arent' jamming down into it. 
Depending on what you are trying to do at that moment of this picture, I would suggest using a raising of the hands to give a presignal. IN a curb bit, one can transfer a lot just through raising the hand, not pulling back. And, of course, no breaking at the wrist.


----------

